# What lug pattern do a6 have?



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

Like topic states.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What lug pattern do a6 have? (VDub_Turbo)*

5 x 112


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What lug pattern do a6 have? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_5 x 112

Ok so the same as a4s. Ok good.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: What lug pattern do a6 have? (VDub_Turbo)*

Hey VDub
I think there might be offset differences.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

The bolt pattern for the A6 is indeed 5x112 and the offset is 35. You can get a higher offset but the wheel may have that sucked in look or it may not clear the brake.


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcr* »_The bolt pattern for the A6 is indeed 5x112 and the offset is 35. You can get a higher offset but the wheel may have that sucked in look or it may not clear the brake.

Yeah had the problem of not clearing the breaks with a set of 19" Sevas. Pretty lame.


----------

